#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-21
<martinp> good morning, could somebody help me with mkinitrd and bootsplash?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-04-23
<hendry> http://terranova.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/dapper/hannux/current/livecd.hannux.cloop
<hendry> is dapper using cloop or squashfs?
* hendry wonders how these images are created
<hendry> Kamion: good day
<hendry> Kamion: do you use vmware to test ISOs?
<makx> afaik squashfs
<makx> klibc has no cloop support
#ubuntu-boot 2011-04-22
<LC> Anyone alive in here?
<html_inprogress> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2013-04-18
<Mauro_vi> hi to everiyone
